# Zapco amp repair. One guy?



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi everyone long time since I've been here. How times have changed.
So I have a Zapco amp that I bought from the Zapco warehouse in Vacaville Audio intensity in 2020. I sent in the rma and have heard nothing back. Patience is key here I guess. Anyway having only one man for repairs for this company any truth to this? It's the Zapco Z 150.6 series. Had it installed from start to finish by Paradyme audio in Sacramento. I'm totally bummed this amp is having problems. No music for a month at least. 
Thank you for the read.


----------



## Txsaxkat (Jul 17, 2021)

Repaired my Reference 1000.4 myself took me forever looking up all the parts at mouser and digikey . Re capped with Elnas and shotgunned a bunch of stuff the silver solder is a pain though. Sounds better than it ever did. Need to recap my Xtant 1000.1D next.


----------



## junior961 (Mar 7, 2021)

open her up and have a looksie...lol it might be obvious if you open it, but more times than not its the nut behing the wheel.. J/k, check the electrical connections, does it power on, green light, red light, no light, it in protection mode, connect it outside the car with all new wiring, ****, order new mosfets and replace them all if not cost prohibitive. in the end, its a PCB with components and solder, there are many Americans who have the abilities to fix it and by god will fix it. Hell, google it, there might be diys on the problem and how to fix it.


----------

